# Should I really level 5 my drywall?



## Trucon01 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi All,

I just recently realized there are different drywall finishes. What are your thoughts on level 5 finishing for basements?

I have to say, I hate seeing the slight imperfections in the walls throughout the house, so I may have answered my own question.

Now for the level 5, do people really put on mud with a paint roller?

As always, thank you!!


----------



## Lavid2002 (Jan 16, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzTD6FKJKOc

nuf' said


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

The question is more of: 

Does the average DIYer have the skill level and ability (and patience) to perform a level 5 finish on a project?


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

I didn't know drywall had so many levels.


----------



## Lavid2002 (Jan 16, 2012)

titanoman said:


> I didn't know drywall had so many levels.


Neither did I... it seems to be a big fix to a nonexistent problem unless someone is going over your drywall with a magnifying glass.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

Being from the east coast I thought that the norm for walls was plaster smooth.
Imagine my surprise when I went to the west coast and saw what I took for amateurish work.

I still see anything but plaster smooth as a sign of incompetence... not a style choice.
Others can have their views too.


----------



## Trucon01 (Jan 10, 2012)

Yea, I think I'm sold on the roll on joint compound (level 5 finish) I don't mind some extra work. Thanks guys


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Trucon01 said:


> Yea, I think I'm sold on the roll on joint compound (level 5 finish) I don't mind some extra work. Thanks guys


 
good luck, it takes *YEARS* of practice to do this properly:whistling2:


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

It depends on how the wall will be finished. If it gets painted with flat finish and the light strikes it straight on or if it gets a more glossy finish and the light will wash across the surface. Light colors and glossy finishes need a higher level of finish than dark flat colors.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Seems like overkill for a basement, but it is up to your personal preference. Think about your lighting setup in the basement and if your light patterns will show many imperfections. Generally basements don't have much natural light so you could get away with more. I also hate seeing any imperfections, but I think with a small amount of extra time and attention to detail I could get the walls to a point that would look perfect to the naked eye or at least enough to make me happy. It really depends on lighting. I have seen terrible walls that look great until you put a light at the right angle.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

chrisn said:


> good luck, it takes *YEARS* of practice to do this properly:whistling2:


 
_....Good Luck Storming the Castle...._


----------



## Trucon01 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks 

Any opinions on the mud to use at each step? Should I use the regular green top for everything or should I use the green top and then the blue top (lightweight) for the final level 5 skim coat?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Trucon01 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Any opinions on the mud to use at each step? Should I use the regular green top for everything or should I use the green top and then the blue top (lightweight) for the final level 5 skim coat?


Use the light weight blue top.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Unless I was trying to cover up a wall full of repairs or an old texture there's no way in heck I would ever go to all that extra work and dust making labor.
100 % not worth the time and little if anything to gain.


----------



## dberladyn (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi, 

I am a Professional Drywall Finisher. Level 5 is overkill in my opinion, you can achieve close to the same result with another coat or two of paint (applied properly). The only place I would Level 5 something in my own home is on a wall which is saturated with sunlight at shallow angles, or skylights.

It's really not worth the trouble... and for most of you, a poorly done level 4 finish is probably great in your eyes. I wouldn't worry about trying for a level 5 finish, most likely it's far beyond what most of you are capable of (or will ever see).

Dan


----------



## Xygris (Jan 30, 2012)

A while back I bought a primer especially for drywall at Lowes which was similar to the one they were spraying in the you-tube link. It seemed to have a lot of solids in it, similar to watered down mud with glue. Definitely not level 5 but much better than priming with regular primer.


----------



## coupe (Nov 25, 2011)

I agree with Dan. it takes years and years of experience to do drywall properly.

Now for the level 5, do people really put on mud with a paint roller?

sure you can put on mud with a paint roller. but you best thin it way down and use the shortest napped roller you can find! similar to a paper towel core. you're going to have a textured wall/ceiling, you'll hate and can't sand off without a belt sander! it's still going to conform to what is under it.

allow yourself to not be flawless


----------



## dberladyn (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes, you can use a roller or even a spray machine. You can use thinned down topping mud, or a specialty mud meant exclusively for level 5. Again though, not worth it.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

coupe said:


> I agree with Dan. it takes years and years of experience to do drywall properly.
> 
> Now for the level 5, do people really put on mud with a paint roller?
> 
> ...



Not sure about the shortest nap. I guess if you work small areas quickly, maybe. It tends to start drying pretty quick when scrapped thin. This can cause problems when trying to work too big an area before pulling the mud.

Here are two ceilings I have been experimenting with after popcorn removal.

Still have a little touch up to do. This is a kitchen and a washroom/laundry adjacent to it. I removed the wall between the two a few years ago.

P.S. Those nasty doors covering the laundry appliances and water heater came fairly clean with soap/cleaner and a good hosing down.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Speaking of level 5, I don't see the necessity of it for walls in good shape if properly prepped and painted with good product.

Porosity? Imo, a good primer/sealer will take care of that.


----------



## masterofall (May 27, 2010)

I think the Fine Home Building magazine Websight has a video on level 5 finishing. Put it on with a roller and scrape it off with a knife then sand it and prime. An alternative for a less work/expensive smooth finish is to sand after priming. The dry primer stands a lot of the small wood fibers up in the drywall paper and the sanding knocks em down.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

I forgot to mention on the kitchen ceiling, first two pics, I did use a roller for some of it. I used ltwt all purpose with dust control for the kitchen from the start. Not sure about that stuff for that purpose. It did not seem quite dense enough to me.

The second set of pics is what used to be a back porch many years ago. I removed the wall going out to that room a few years ago. On that ceiling I used mud in a box for the most part with different sized knives. I then went over it with the ltwght all purpose with dust control. Didn't plastic off and sande it first with wet sanding sponge. I did hang plastic half way down one wall, but I did not close the room off from the rest of the house. Worked okay.

I also used a little 20 minute on the last pic to prepare it for the skimming after the pop corn was removed.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

dberladyn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a Professional Drywall Finisher. Level 5 is overkill in my opinion, you can achieve close to the same result with another coat or two of paint (applied properly). The only place I would Level 5 something in my own home is on a wall which is saturated with sunlight at shallow angles, or skylights.
> 
> ...


It is not that hard to do with when sprayed on. Most Sheetrockers don't wan to lose the work.


----------



## jasin (Jan 22, 2012)

titanoman said:


> I didn't know drywall had so many levels.


Me either. :wink:


----------



## BusyPete (Feb 2, 2010)

*Level 5 Finish*

Thought I'd weigh in on this topic.

I will only go with a level 5 finish from now on- even when I do it myself.

A couple months back I read the FHB article on the level 5 finish. Perfect timing as I was building out a basement room. I finished hanging the drywall two weeks ago.

I completed three coats of mud over the joints and screws and then added the level 5 finish coat. The rolled-on skim coat was actually the easiest of the coats to complete. Watch the FHB video. It really is that easy. It isn't at all like doing a plaster finish coat.

I was pretty excited when it dried. There was a smooth, hazy finish everywhere. As I was priming the room, the primer coat was very even throughout. I went with a bright white semi-gloss paint on both the walls and the ceiling. I finished painting Friday night. When I went down there Saturday morning and hit the lights, I was amazed. Smoothest looking job I've done.

The only change I would suggest to the technique is to put the scraped off mud in a separate bucket. The returned mud seemed to dry out what was in the bucket. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

Lavid2002 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzTD6FKJKOc
> 
> nuf' said


 
I had to laugh when watching this video. At the 3:00 mark the narrator said the thickness of the sprayed on coat should be 18-20 millimeters thick. I think it should have been 18-20 mills thick. 18-20 millimeters is roughly 3/4"


----------

